# OSHA Training?



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2007)

Who here has taken OSHA training? When I worked for Lennar Homes I had to go through some training and it was good stuff. Sometimes it can seem like a burden but there is no room for error when it comes to this stuff. 

How about you? What training have you gone through and what training does your company have in place? Maybe nows the time to get a plan together!


----------



## savant (Dec 19, 2007)

I took the 2-Day when I was working for an Industrial contractor. We were building a battery crushing plant. What I learned in those 2 days really gave me a solid grasp of the meanings of legends around me, and started me on a course toward improving jobsite safety. We received OSHA CFR21 books, I still read mine. My current employees always are amazed at the safe workplace I provide. They think I must really care about them, but it's just good business. Downtime costs money. An injured employee collects disability, and gets no work done.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

We all have to have our whimis and first aid- if more than 1 person on the site. If working alone you also have to have a regular calling schedual. Everyday all trades are to fill out a safety hazard assesement sheet , dated and signed. This goes for delivery companies as well. Things like access, safety rails, holes in the floor, nails sticking out of places where they shouldn't, slip trip hazards. 
All ppe must be worn comming to and from the site and if someone is working above you. We are supposed to wear safety harnesses if working 2 sections of scaffold or higher. I could go on and on but I would have to grab my book thats in the truck.
We have lots of safety rules around here!


----------



## pacesafety (Jan 22, 2008)

I've taken my OSHA 10-hour and 30-hour courses along with many different safety seminars. I've found these to be helpful in bringing the OSHA legalese down to the layman's level


----------



## JCardoza (Jan 23, 2008)

Where is a good place to start with basic job safty training for my crew? I have started working more commercial and it's a bigger issue on those jobs... Who offers these OSHA courses, and where do I find them in my area?


----------



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2007)

JCardoza said:


> Where is a good place to start with basic job safty training for my crew? I have started working more commercial and it's a bigger issue on those jobs... Who offers these OSHA courses, and where do I find them in my area?


Is there a local builders/contractors/drywall association in your area? That's usually the best place to start.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

LENNAR?!?? They wanted us to use safety chains on scaffold,you couldn't fit a sheet on the scaffold which meant leaning out over the edge and pulling it at an awkward angle...MUCH more dangerous then just NOT walking off the platform. They also told us to stop using extension legs on our benches meaning we were expected to use 5 foot scaffold for 10 foot ceilings etc. They gave us hell for removing the nightmare safety railing around landings/stairs/foyers which meant handing sheets over that AND safety chains on scaffolds.....They bought out Barry Andrews Homes in Maryland and proceeded to cut prices and increase time spent getting jobs done while demanding we get done faster than before they started with thier obstacle course methods.


----------



## savant (Dec 19, 2007)

Ev. That sounds miserable. Safety policies are really fortifying when voluntarily exercised. A situation like dealing with Lennar's micromanaging subcontractors just to chisel pennies off insurance is typical of pencil-pushing corporations.


----------



## HangemHigh (Feb 7, 2008)

I went through a 30hr OSHA training course and I require my guys to take 10hr course. spendy but worth it in the long run. We do alot of work on military bases and hospitals and the GCs we sub-contract to require it.


----------



## cooper (Apr 6, 2008)

I have found many of OSHAs 'safety guidelines' were written by people with no experience in drywall. I think their over-the-top rules slow me down in situations where I have never felt in danger. Of course with the many low level knuckle head employees out there some sort of safety lesson is a good idea... But OSHAs rules... No thanks... More time working, less time making money.


----------



## Crazytaper (Feb 23, 2008)

I am taking the 30 hr. course online right now. 75% of the material does not apply to me. My guys are taking he 10 hour and drinking they're way through it. I am 34 and I feel like I'm back in college with some of this stuff. Remembering numbers is harder than I thought!


----------



## bobrob (Oct 30, 2008)

*harder*



Crazytaper said:


> I am taking the 30 hr. course online right now. 75% of the material does not apply to me. My guys are taking he 10 hour and drinking they're way through it. I am 34 and I feel like I'm back in college with some of this stuff. Remembering numbers is harder than I thought!


It's is not only the numbers... when you take an OSHA course, especially online...you have to be so focused... :blink:
in the other hand... you can sit and listen and pause to these numbers whenever you want to
I did it almost 2 years ago and i'm happy i don't have to do it again...
________
Web shows


----------



## canodrywallc (Nov 17, 2009)

yep 30 hrs osha class(2008) i like it always been safe for 22 years still here talking about it butt i sure did some freaky, stupid stuff (planks out off metal studs 20 ft long 30 feet high ) double stack stilts, no harness ever i could just keep going non stop.


----------



## TimberTom (Oct 26, 2009)

I took the 30 hour class and I must say, it made me much more aware of hazards that can fall just outside the realm of common sense. It also helped me in explaining the complicated regulations to my workers and clients.


----------



## henrywilter (Sep 16, 2010)

*Worth It.*

I teach the OSHA Training courses, and I can tell you first hand, it's worth it. Boring as it may be, it's worth it. I have heard some incredible stories about how people barely missed serious injury (or worse?) because of something they remembered in their safety training  class. Also, the training doesn't have to be as boring as some trainers make it, and even online training has come around in a big way. Bottom line... safety training is not a waste of time.


----------



## akabubjr (Nov 29, 2010)

The only complaints I have about the OSHA courses in my state (NY), Is that they made it manditory for any state rate jobs. That would be fine if I didnt see other contractors on site without the course. Not to mention none of my employees had to show any form of I.D. when taking the course. The lack of enforcement of this law makes it look like what it is: a revenue scam. In this day and age when it costs so much to be in business I would like to think if your playing by the rules....everyone else would be made to. Just my $.02


----------



## siddle (Apr 11, 2011)

Has anyone over here gone through any online OSHA course? Even if it is the ten hour course I would be grateful for your insight.


----------



## akabubjr (Nov 29, 2010)

I had all my employees take it. Answers are pretty much there and you get the same course card from OSHA.


----------



## siddle (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you so much. I didn't know that we all get the same course card from OSHA.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

henrywilter said:


> I teach the OSHA Training courses, and I can tell you first hand, it's worth it. Boring as it may be, it's worth it. I have heard some incredible stories about how people barely missed serious injury (or worse?) because of something they remembered in their safety training class. Also, the training doesn't have to be as boring as some trainers make it, and even online training has come around in a big way. Bottom line... safety training is not a waste of time.


please!!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

*some good in it soome bs in it*

:whistling2:It is impossible to do a drywall job by osha standards. Maybe a gravy 8 but not commercial or custom.These rules are hurting. Anytime you increase time in a dangerous situation you increase odds olf getting hurt.How do you hang,tape, with a hard hat. always falls off. I dont have the luxury to stand on a ladder for hours at atime {electricians, sprinkler guys,etc. }maybe i should put a chin strap on ...that. safety is very important dont get me wrong but osha to me are policemen .writing ther little big fines and hurting a small business.I would love to see a video from osha showing a safe and productive way to do drywall:thumbsup:


----------



## kona1000 (Apr 15, 2011)

*Pre Job planning*

That is how one stays safe on a job. Have the right PPE on the job and train your people on how to use them. 

As a union drywaller in Boston we are all given the oppurtunity to take the 30-hour osha, foreman must have it and for everyone the 10 is mandatory. 

We also have protocal in place for unsafe work. If you feel a job is unsafe you don't have to do it or we find a way to make it safe, of course this is not a mom and pop operation- we have over 200 guys. 

Still your people are your most important resource.

It comes down to identifying the hazard and fixing it before it cost you.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

kona1000 said:


> That is how one stays safe on a job. Have the right PPE on the job and train your people on how to use them.
> 
> As a union drywaller in Boston we are all given the oppurtunity to take the 30-hour osha, foreman must have it and for everyone the 10 is mandatory.
> 
> ...


It's one thing to be paid by the hour, Anyone can be as safe as you want, But when your on PW/contract work it's a whole different story. Yes I have been on the type of jobs your talking about, and sometimes you want that damn hat on. But when you and another guy are in a house taping, and there are no other trades around for miles,,,,why the hard hat??????

It stinks of big brother too much, and a money grab:yes:

Just how much do I half to protect me from me:blink:


----------



## Zendik (Sep 14, 2011)

OSHA 10 a long time ago for me.

I think people that have the most accidents are newbies. 
They either learn or leave.

After a few years on the job I don't think having a baby sitter constantly harassing people to wear their hard hats while sanding walls is productive.

I think safety "professionals" are hacks that couldn't handle wearing a tool belt. In 27 years of commercial drywall I've only seen minor injuries.


----------

